# TME - Trade Me Group



## System (13 December 2011)

Trade Me is the market leader in online trading, automotive and real estate classifieds, and is the second largest participant in online employment classifieds in New Zealand. It*also has strong online businesses in accommodation, dating, and group buying. These valuable market positions are the result of Trade Me's large and engaged audience. Trade Me has more than 2.8 million members and in the past year 1.1 million people bought or sold something on Trade Me. As at 30 September 2011, there were 1.8 million listings live onsite.

http://ipo.trademe.co.nz


----------



## chops_a_must (4 April 2013)

This appears to be bucking the trend.

It looks good technically, any thoughts?


----------



## Aussiesteve (22 June 2015)

TME is at a 12 month low - any ideas why and where it might go from here? 

I looked at the competition they have: Gumtree and Wheedle are  no longer in the picture as they no longer operate in NZ.  

This is an interesting read : http://tradeit.co.nz/nzsites.html


----------



## Triathlete (22 June 2015)

Aussiesteve said:


> TME is at a 12 month low - any ideas why and where it might go from here?
> 
> I looked at the competition they have: Gumtree and Wheedle are  no longer in the picture as they no longer operate in NZ.




From a technical view it is still in a downtrend .It does not look good and personally I would not look at it again until it closes above $3.83.This is the 50% retracement range price from the last range and the stock would be considered weak until it breaks this level.

Below is a fundamental strategic comment from www.lincolnindicators.com.au

TME is in Distress Financial Health which fails our Financial Health criteria

Investors should be cautious and would benefit from further reports from the company. TME continues to acquire a number of online businesses that are in line with the company's strategic direction. Investors should invest with caution as the company seeks to improve cash flows. Any prospective investment should be managed with tight stop losses implemented.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 June 2015)

Aussiesteve said:


> TME is at a 12 month low - any ideas why and where it might go from here?



I bought at $3.17 on the 18th and Friday saw the largest volume down day in over a year. This was encouraging to me thinking the sellers had exhausted selling at a loss but today showed some more supply to overcome demand. This selling could go on for longer than I anticipated but my approach is flexible though not much more. Don't fight the sellers else you become one of them.


----------



## peter2 (3 March 2017)

Price breaking higher this week after going sideways for the last three months.


----------



## System (13 May 2019)

On May 8th, 2019, Trade Me Group Limited (TME) was removed from the ASX's official list following the acquisition of the Company by Titan AcquisitionCo New Zealand Limited.


----------

